# Pretty places



## Michi (Dec 29, 2021)

I thought it might be nice if people posted pics of some special places they've been to.

This is the Bay of Fires, Tasmania. The orange colour on the rocks is a particular lichen.

Yes, the sand and the ocean really are that colour…


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 30, 2021)

Farsta centrum. Known for its generous servings of cheap wine (you basically fill up a large wine glass).


----------



## Bear (Dec 30, 2021)

Pretty to me (Home)

Baxter State Park, a couple hours South.






Roosevelt Campobello International Park (3 hours South)Canada.







Not So Pretty, she looks like she's been ridden hard.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## chefwp (Dec 30, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Farsta centrum. Known for its generous servings of cheap wine (you basically fill up a large wine glass).View attachment 158236


I know that place! I miss Stockholm!


----------



## chefwp (Dec 30, 2021)

Against our better judgement we recently took the girls out of school and made a short journey to the South Carolina shore, Edisto Island. We were on the southwestern shore and were blessed with some amazing sunsets, among other vistas.


----------



## chefwp (Dec 30, 2021)

Before we had kids we made a journey to Alaska <2006?>, it was there I took what has become one of my favorite pictures. In fact a 20"x30" print I just had dry-mounted is waiting for pick up...


----------



## Greasylake (Dec 30, 2021)

Davis Mountains State Park in West Texas


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Manhattan Beach, California (outside the bikini/shorts and fire weather seasons).


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 30, 2021)

Here are a couple from Rocky Mountain National Park this summer.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 30, 2021)

Manhattan Beach that's a ritzy high real estate place. Passed through there once.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Dec 30, 2021)

Target parking lot


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Manhattan Beach that's a ritzy high real estate place. Passed through there once.


That's why I just work here


----------



## GoodMagic (Dec 30, 2021)

Yosemite and, Half Dome, and the Milky Way from Glacier Point.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Dec 31, 2021)

@GoodMagic Did you take that pic? I've never seen anything like that in real life, but my travels are limited.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 3, 2022)

Braunarlspitze, Austria (and no HDR was not yet invented when I took this)


----------



## childermass (Jan 3, 2022)

Altaussee in Styria:


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 3, 2022)

G-damn... earth is a beautiful place...


----------



## Bodine (Jan 3, 2022)

Mountains of Panama


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 3, 2022)

childermass said:


> Altaussee in Styria:
> View attachment 158823


did you by any chance find any Nazi treasure ;-)


----------



## GoodMagic (Jan 3, 2022)

J_Wisdom said:


> @GoodMagic Did you take that pic? I've never seen anything like that in real life, but my travels are limited.


Yes I did. Milky Way is visible in dark places during the spring and summer in North America. Used a Sony camera wit a 20 mm f1.8 lens And a 20 second exposure.


----------



## robzilla (Jan 3, 2022)

It is not my pic, I am sad to report. I first became aware of the Dallas Divide area north of Telluride, CO about 25 years ago. I have not yet been there.


----------



## childermass (Jan 3, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> did you by any chance find any Nazi treasure ;-)


No unfortunately not, would have made life easier


----------



## childermass (Jan 3, 2022)

Found another one I took a long time ago…



Llyn Idwal in Wales. Unfortunately I knew nothing about natural stones back then .


----------



## chefwp (Jan 3, 2022)

Taken on horseback, one of the few pics that were not totally blurry, it was tough between the low light of sunset and bouncing around on a horse, this is near Tucson, AZ


----------



## chefwp (Jan 3, 2022)

Same AZ trip, this is Antelope Canyon, a slot canyon at the other end of the state, Page, AZ.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 3, 2022)

Wife and I hiked up to Cutthroat Lake in the North Cascades a couple years back. One of my favorite spots in the world in the fall when the golden larches are out. This is a 100% true color photo with the alpine lake and everything. The water is like green glass.


----------



## riba (Jan 3, 2022)

Rice paddy field in Spain, Valencia


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 6, 2022)

NZ ... South Island … 2013 Trip









Another crowded beach.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 6, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> NZ ... South Island … 2013 Trip
> 
> View attachment 159093
> View attachment 159094
> ...


All them Canucks mucking it up


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 6, 2022)

… and what do Canucks and Kiwi’s have in common?

They are the only people in the world who start each sentence with “I’m Sorry”.

NZ is heaven! great place … great people.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 6, 2022)

Sturgis 2010


----------



## Geigs (Jan 6, 2022)

Some Photos from my Honeymoon, which was 12 weeks of camping around California, Oregon, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, Washington, Vancouver and the Island, Banff

Here are Moonrise at Zion, Yosemite, Lake Louise, and I think somewhere in the Tetons.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 6, 2022)

Death Valley … August 2013. South to north.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 6, 2022)

For that trip you need a reliable car & H2O


----------



## parbaked (Jan 6, 2022)

Sanjusangendo Temple in Kyoto…


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 6, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> For that trip you need a reliable car & H2O


Or enough gas and a lead foot.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 6, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> For that trip you need a reliable car & H2O
> 
> 
> M1k3 said:
> ...


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 6, 2022)

Some fancier places than the local parking lot, from pre covid travels. Two very different types of natural beauty





Northern Russia in early Summer (train to St. Petersburg)





Campania in late Summer (Valle delle Ferriere)


----------



## adam92 (Jan 6, 2022)

Some photo of Nz North island


----------



## WiriWiri (Jan 6, 2022)

A few Brazilian beaches (Trancoso, Caraiva, Mirror Beach), All so pretty that even a drunken man using an aged ipod touch can grab an acceptable shot. Need to revisit - it’s been far too many years now


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 6, 2022)

Desolation Sound British Columbia … August 2015


----------



## adam92 (Jan 6, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Desolation Sound British Columbia … August 2015
> 
> View attachment 159197


After seeing your picture, Canada become my wanting places to go.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 6, 2022)

adam92 said:


> After seeing your picture, Canada become my wanting places to go.



To many Alaska is even more, or certainly as, fantastic as the coast of British Columbia. When cruise ships return the Cruise to Alaska via BC’s inside passage is probably the easiest and least? expensive to enjoy this amazing scenery.


----------



## luuogle (Jan 6, 2022)

Bryce Canyon in early spring.





Top of Independence Pass in Colorado.


----------



## Geigs (Jan 6, 2022)

Sequoia, Arizona, Yellowstone falls.


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Jan 7, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> The coast of British Columbia.



Only got a glimpse of it from the US side, and boy does it look gorgeous. Quite jealous of the background whenever new knife pics from you shows up.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 7, 2022)

NotAddictedYet said:


> Only got a glimpse of it from the US side, and boy does it look gorgeous. Quite jealous of the background whenever new knife pics from you shows up.



The east coast of Vancouver Island is indeed a special place. Because my house faces eastward across the Straight of Juan de Fuca towards San Juan Island on the American side, I’m treated to many gorgeous views of sun up from my front patio and kitchen window. Here are but a few of many many pictures from my home.






In the foreground is San Juan Island … site of the famous Canadian - American Pig War. Look it up! In the background is Mt. Baker … over 100 miles from where this picture was taken. As a dormant volcano it should present quite a view when it blows its top. Hopefully I’ll be taking a pic of a Billips that I’ve pried from Dixon’s dying hands when it goes. On July 4th each year I enjoy the fireworks displays from the American side celebrating your Independence. 






This is D’arcy Island. Home of a Canadian leper colony at the turn of the previous century. 






This is a Canadian Frigate stationed at CFB Esquimalt … Canada’s largest west coast naval base. A few times each year one will anchor overnight at this spot … which happens to be in the middle of one of the best commercial Dungeness crabbing spots on the west coast. Probably happens when the Admiral is having a big party at the naval base. I’ve often wondered if anybody is around to enforce possession limits. 






Last pic is the sun rising to the east. We all know that the sun moves with the changing seasons but this view changes constantly throughout the year as the sun swings about 60 degrees across the horizon as the days change.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 30, 2022)

*



Last week with sisters. Haleakala crater 10,000 feet. *


----------



## KingShapton (Jan 30, 2022)

Geigs said:


> Some Photos from my Honeymoon, which was 12 weeks of camping around California, Oregon, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, Washington, Vancouver and the Island, Banff
> 
> Here are Moonrise at Zion, Yosemite, Lake Louise, and I think somewhere in the Tetons.


The pictures look beautiful!

And quite apart from the pictures, spending three months honeymoon camping is super awesome. This would have been a great idea for me and my wife too if the circumstances of our wedding weren't so complicated.


----------



## gaijin (Jan 30, 2022)

@Brian Weekley Your part of the world is really beautiful. This picture was taken a bit north of your place I believe, on a sailing trip starting in Port Hardy and ending in Campbell River. Don't ask me exactly where tough...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 30, 2022)

gaijin said:


> @Brian Weekley Your part of the world is really beautiful. This picture was taken a bit north of your place I believe, on a sailing trip starting in Port Hardy and ending in Campbell River. Don't ask me exactly where tough...
> 
> View attachment 163342


’

I’ve been to this area many times By boat. To the North (Port Hardy end) it could be the Broughtons Archipelago. If South (Campbell River end) it could be Desolation Sound. Either end is exquisite in the summer … a little less so during the winter storms. It’s on the route taken by the cruise ships from Seattle/Vancouver/Victoria through the Inside Passage to Alaska. A must do item on most peoples bucket list.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 30, 2022)

Another pic from the same area …


----------



## KingShapton (Jan 30, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Another pic from the same area …
> 
> View attachment 163345
> View attachment 163346


Beautiful


----------



## gaijin (Jan 30, 2022)

gaijin said:


> @Brian Weekley Your part of the world is really beautiful. This picture was taken a bit north of your place I believe, on a sailing trip starting in Port Hardy and ending in Campbell River. Don't ask me exactly where tough...
> 
> View attachment 163342



It was on one of the last days of my trip and Desolation sound rings a bell to my memory. It was in late July 2019 - a cousin and her husband lives on a sailboat there in the summers these days.

Didn't really focus on the camera much but I did get some close encounters with nature. Fortunately a bit of a distance here:






That little teddy bear was closer to Port Hardy... That country of yours sure has it's share of pretty places. I saw some of the flat bits in Alberta, and some of the wet bits in BC and some of the tall rocky places inbetween.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 30, 2022)

That’s a very rare pic … unless my eyes deceive me that’s a brown bear … Coastal Grizzly. They’re plentiful on the Wet Coast but you never see them. They are very reclusive. If you see a bear it’s generally a small black bear. The further north you go along the coast the more remote, rough and beautiful it gets until you reach Haida Gwaii (the Queen Charlotte Islands) and finally Alaska. The entrance to Desolation Sound is a short way from a little marine village called Lund. Here’s a pic …











Lund is the northern end of the road along the coast of British Columbia. If you are not inclined to take an Alaska Cruise you can drive north from Vancouver along the Sunshine Coast, taking a few small ferries between islands, to end up in Lund. A gorgeous trip at a fraction of the cost of a cruise or boat charter.


----------



## gaijin (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm planning to come back... had some plans for hiking in the rockies too back in 2019 but the weather was bad there and then, and on top of that I got a cold when in Banff. I had planned to come back in 2020 but then the whole world got a cold.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 30, 2022)

I know the feeling well. I spent a small fortune getting my boat ready to do the trip single handed from Victoria to Alaska via the inside passage in 2018/2019 … ready to go in 2020. Covid hit and the rest is history. No trip … the borders closed. If you are interested a Swedish couple has a YouTube sailing channel called Ran Sailing. They crossed the Pacific to Alaska in 2019 and documented their trip by sailboat down the inside passage from Alaska to San Diego I believe. It’s worth watching. I met up with them in their stop in Victoria. An amazing couple on an amazing journey. They have now just left Sweden on their new boat, with a new baby, to continue their adventures.

Start here … but there is lots to see …


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 3, 2022)

What kind of boat Brian, any pictures?


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 3, 2022)

Hi Keith …

sure … I’ve got a locally made Canoe Cove. Pacific Coast trawler, 45’ loa, twin Cat 325hp 3208’s, twin screws. Sleeps five comfortably in a Tri cabin config. 7 in a pinch. Fully equipped.

A few pics …


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 3, 2022)

So twin propellers too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 4, 2022)

Twin screws on a power boat make a big difference in control like backing into a slip. 

They come in handy in very large following seas know that from experience coming across Molokai channel in stormy Gail force conditions. Twin GM diesels 53 foot wooden Houle Sampan. Charter boat days.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 4, 2022)

Cruising in the Gulf Islands, San Juan’s and Inside Passage is a dream. No fetch, no seas, no swell. Lots of current in places but that comes and goes with the tide. Lots of safe anchorages.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 4, 2022)

You live in a beautiful area. Kind of like Hawaii & New Zealand. You live in on that west coast subduction zone string of volcanos.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 4, 2022)

Mt. Baker from my front deck. Dormant volcano. Should make for a good show when it goes.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 4, 2022)

Beautiful my friend in Hawaii lived near Mt Saint Helens growing up. 




This old photo helped my friend build this wooden catamaran. It was 22' from plans. 
I had a Hobie 16 sailed that thing in all kinds of seas had mainsail & jib. 

This craft we sailed around Oahu to test her sea worthy & handling. This was our first interisland got early start calmest day from Oahu to Lanai. You can see sun peaking over horizon just under the jib. 

Janice & I really wanted to go to Alaska. I convinced her that a smaller boat would be better than a cruise ship. 




Catalyst built in 1930's. Kayaking & hiking in wilderness. Cost little more than cruise ship but worth it. Great trip. 



Of coarse I asked for your of engine room.






We ate well on that boat 12 paying costumers & 4 crew. 









Kayaking under waterfalls.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 4, 2022)

Me & Janice after hiking up above the Catalyst in the green waters below. Yes it was brown bear country but we stayed together as a group.












Trying to catch 3 brown bears from a distance with my little canon point & shoot. Some birds flew into the frame. 








These eagles would sit up in the trees fly down to the water & snatch fish with their talons.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 4, 2022)

Ok last Alaska trip pictures just stuffed in a drawer. Pulled some out. 








Mother and daughter 




In Hawaii the Humpback Whales come to birth, mate. Slapping flukes and jumping high out of the water. In summer they swim back to the North many in Alaska. Here they just feed tail going up before another dive. 







This trip wasn't without some excitement. We motored into a glacier area they launched the zodiac you can see on left of stern. 
They were going to take a group to a outlook to see glacier. As we approached the spot some heavy caving occured was watching it thinking what a nice wave it created bet you could surf that. As we were disembarking the wave wrapped around the point & water flowed over the Stern of zodiac. Had to act fast before was completely swamped. In the meantime more ice was dropping we had to get back to the boat. By the time the zodiac was secured the 
Catalyst was in danger of getting iced in as large sheets of ice around it. Had to exit slowly with long poles on each side pushing away the ice. As I said it was a great trip. Alaska is a beautiful place.


----------



## Tea_Hills (Feb 4, 2022)

Heres some of my favorite spots from my travels

Guatape, Colombia 




Iceland 











Underground salt mine near Krakow Poland

Everything here is made from salt










Haarlem, The Netherlands


----------



## chefwp (Feb 4, 2022)

There is a nice lake about 25 minutes from me, when the days get longer and warmer it is a favorite place for me to get away in the afternoon with my kayak. I usually have a good book, a fishing pole, and my camera with me and I just see what calls to me. Sometimes all three do. One of my favorite pastimes on this lake is chasing the birds around with my camera if they are about, herons being my favorites. Here are some shots.


----------



## KingShapton (Feb 4, 2022)

chefwp said:


> There is a nice lake about 25 minutes from me, when the days get longer and warmer it is a favorite place for me to get away in the afternoon with my kayak. I usually have a good book, a fishing pole, and my camera with me and I just see what calls to me. Sometimes all three do. One of my favorite pastimes on this lake is chasing the birds around with my camera if they are about, herons being my favorites. Here are some shots.View attachment 164149
> 
> View attachment 164150
> View attachment 164151


Beautiful! What a wonderful place, stunning pics


----------



## mpier (Feb 4, 2022)

Couple of years ago at Big Trees, hope she is still there as fire torched this area last year


----------



## mpier (Feb 4, 2022)

Like to appreciate the views closer to home as well. I’m lucky to spend a lot of time on the water one of my passions


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 4, 2022)

Here is a lake on my Grandpa's land in Sweden, close to Fagerhult. This photo is from a few years ago, and he has since built our little deck into a pier with a little boat slip, and where the deck is, now he has put up a grill house. Hoping to get back to Sweden this summer to visit and do some more fishing, the perch in this lake haunt my dreams


----------



## gaijin (Feb 4, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> Here is a lake on my Grandpa's land in Sweden, close to Fagerhult. This photo is from a few years ago, and he has since built our little deck into a pier with a little boat slip, and where the deck is, now he has put up a grill house. Hoping to get back to Sweden this summer to visit and do some more fishing, the perch in this lake haunt my dreams
> View attachment 164156



Now I almost asked "Fagerhult in Småland?" and then I checked the map... at least five places called Fagerhult just in the region of Småland. Not that weird,.... "Fager" means beautiful or pretty in Swedish, and "hult" comes from forest/lumber/woods. I grew up in that region. And "Småland" means "Small lands", describing the old small nation-like tribal lands that once was the borderlands between Denmark and Sweden. The place where neither king nor tax-collector dared go since there were not really appreciated at the time. And by "not really appreciated" I mean "killed upon sight" 

I have surprisingly few photos of the region that show of its beauty, but here is one from the next region over to the north, Östergötland. This shows the lake Åsunden from a hill:






Edit: I guess I know which Fagerhult you mean, the only one which is big enough to be called a town. No worries.


----------



## ethompson (Feb 4, 2022)

There is something mesmerizing about the brutality of the desert. This is taken just outside Terlingua, TX. Can’t wait to get back in a few months.


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 4, 2022)

gaijin said:


> Now I almost asked "Fagerhult in Småland?" and then I checked the map... at least five places called Fagerhult just in the region of Småland. Not that weird,.... "Fager" means beautiful or pretty in Swedish, and "hult" comes from forest/lumber/woods. I grew up in that region. And "Småland" means "Small lands", describing the old small nation-like tribal lands that once was the borderlands between Denmark and Sweden. The place where neither king nor tax-collector dared go since there were not really appreciated at the time. And by "not really appreciated" I mean "killed upon sight"
> 
> I have surprisingly few photos of the region that show of its beauty, but here is one from the next region over to the north, Östergötland. This shows the lake Åsunden from a hill:
> 
> ...


Ah my apologies, I'm not a very good Swede. I meant the Fagerhult closest to Kalmar. It's really not much of a town, but it has a butcher and an ICA so it's a town to me. Östergötland looks beautiful, making me miss Swedish summer. We used to do a lot of fishing on a lake called Välen, but now we mostly only go there for swimming


----------



## gaijin (Feb 4, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> Ah my apologies, I'm not a very good Swede. I meant the Fagerhult closest to Kalmar. It's really not much of a town, but it has a butcher and an ICA so it's a town to me. Östergötland looks beautiful, making me miss Swedish summer. We used to do a lot of fishing on a lake called Välen, but now we mostly only go there for swimming



To mention a place called "Fagerhult" is good in this thread since it actually means "pretty place".  

Let me explain the map thingie... this from Google Maps: 






But only "your" Fagerhult is a town, the others are villages or individual farms I think. And only your pretty place is close to lake Välen.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 10, 2022)

Work  Rolling Hills/North side of Palos Verdes Peninsula


----------



## HansCaravan (Feb 19, 2022)

My apartment is very small, but I've been blessed to have such spectacular sunsets from the balcony.


----------



## HansCaravan (Feb 27, 2022)

Got another gorgeous sunset pic tonight


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 1, 2022)

Hike today ridge above Kaneohe Bay. Couple gals on the hike. No wind glassy water like a lake.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 9, 2022)

One of reasons walk for exercise is so I can go hiking. Met a group that hike once a week. This week we went to the far western tip of Oahu Ka'ena point. Been years since I have been there it is a special place. Since stupid rich kids killed a bunch of Laysan Albatross out there it is totally different protected refuge. One ranger is on duty to make sure people don't bother nesting sites or get too close to endangered Hawaiian Monk seals. New pathways & signage telling history of the area & geology that I like. 

It's so peaceful only sound is birds & waves hitting the rocks. Whales were everywhere some breaching out of the water. To far away for phone camera. Kind of wish had brought a better camera. Laysan Albatross have a six foot wingspan, they mate for life. Watched them soaring the updraft close to the mountain range.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Mar 9, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> No wind glassy water like a lake.


That looks eerie to me... that's supposed to be the windward side! I've heard wind patterns have been changing slowly over the years, now more and more days without trade winds.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 9, 2022)

It is rare to see glassy days but having spent a lot of my time in & on the water have seen them. It's a trip surfing when under water is so clear. Most are reef breaks. 

Trade winds north & south of the equator are caused by the earths spin. North East above Southeast below it circles the earth the winds blow toward the low pressure zone of equator. 
They were called trades because sailing ships would use them. They are more consistent over water. Over land create clouds that move by how fast the wind is blowing. 

Another rather useless but fun fact if standing on the equator you are moving faster than rest of people about one thousand miles an hour standing still.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 12, 2022)

Birds of a feather flock together 

Senior's in my case appreciative every day above ground & still able to get around. 
Life long nature & animal lovers.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Mar 12, 2022)

From my deck this morning.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 12, 2022)

That's an awesome shot like the cloud bank in the sky.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Mar 12, 2022)

Morning solitude in the Broughtons.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Mar 12, 2022)

A view from most of the way to the top of Cascade Mountain in Banff NP looking out towards Canmore AB-July 2018


----------



## HansCaravan (Mar 19, 2022)

We've had rain for the past few days. But that system moved through and we had this:







Which turned to this:





And finally this:


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Mar 20, 2022)

Collioure France


----------



## chefwp (May 17, 2022)

Came across this taken a few years ago at Garden City, South Carolina. I didn't realize I had captured the birds until I was browsing through my SD card later that day on my laptop.


----------



## mpier (May 17, 2022)

This thread brings me joy every time it comes up, so many beautiful places, wish I could see them all in person!!!!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 17, 2022)

Today's hike we had to park at Castle junction. Then pilled into two trucks to get to small pullout just past Pali hairpin curve. Short walk to trailhead. Shoes off back into trucks after 7 mile hike.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 18, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Death Valley … August 2013. South to north.
> 
> View attachment 159123
> View attachment 159124



Was looking through pictures on this thread noticed what looks like motorcycle windscreen. So you did Death Valley on a Harley


----------



## Brian Weekley (May 18, 2022)

Actually that picture was taken in August 2012 when I did Death Valley from south to north on my BMW 1600 GTL. Another pic … note the shape of the windscreen.











The year before … in July 2011 I did Death Valley from North to South on my 2009 CVO Harley with a friend who rode her Harley Heritage Softail. A few more pictures. 
















The last picture was my Harley at the Grand Coulee Dam. 

Great memories.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 25, 2022)

Sorry for all the hiking pictures, but really like 
these with great group of people we went out to Nico's seafood after for lunch. 
Alewa heights trail looking across Nuuanu valley to Pacific heights with Punchbowl crater in front. Punchbowl crater is Hawaii military graveyard of Pacific. Two of Janice uncles are buried there. One died in Italy 442 
1944. Other was military intelligence survived the war. All older generation are gone now but every memorial day we bring flowers to the graves. 



This picture is Diamond head crater peaking over Pacific heights ridge. 




Next is wider view showing both craters.





This was toughest hike so far many steep ups & downs class 2 hike. Two people dropped out since it was not a loop trail Janice had enough. Made sure she had water & snacks among the large Norfolk pine trees. She waited till we turned around & came back. She said it was nice trade winds blowing & just sound of birds singing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 1, 2022)

A little Geology. Oahu used to be two large shield volcanoes. Now reduced by erosion over 3 million years. Now two mountain ranges. As the hot spot moves east our hike was on koolau range when was much larger lava flows on western side flowed to the older shield volcano west Oahu. The lava flows connecting two ancient 
Shield volcanoes is called the saddle this is where sugar & pineapple were planted.

Looking West across the plain toward Waianae range in the distance. 











Waimalu valley


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 15, 2022)

Today most of hike it was raining.Lots of tree cover, but still hiking shoes muddy & people put on rain gear. Makiki heights trail. 
I'm going to invest in hiking spikes for my shoes. A walking pole helps with slippery downhill see others with spikes going to get for me & Janice. She knew this hike & showed us Diamond Head overlook. We have been in dry conditions no green on Diamond Head but still beautiful in the overcast light.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 22, 2022)

Today was first summit hike I have done in 20 years. It was all up hill going & downhill coming back. Sure put my walking poles to good use. 
Going up looking down on Coco Head crater & Hawaii Kai 










Coco Crater


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 22, 2022)

These pictures are when we reached the summit overlooking Waimanalo and eastern part of the island of Oahu. 
This is cliffs, town of Waimanalo and Rabbit island off shore a crater that erupted out of the sea.














While we were up there a heavy bank of clouds approached hit the cliff face and went just over us we were in the clouds then past with the winds into sunlight again. 

Tired & happy we went to eat fish taco's at Kona brewery Hawaii Kai. Of coarse had a couple fresh brews too on tap.


----------



## Pikehaus (Jun 22, 2022)

I'll throw in one that's 5, 6 kilometres away from me. I don't have any good photos, so I took one from the internet. K-Cliffs, Werribee River Park.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jun 22, 2022)

Banff National Park. This place is epic.


----------



## Pikehaus (Jun 23, 2022)

Well let's see;




I woke up at 5, took this in the summer. Pretty cold outside.
Besides that, I'm going to Mt Buller on the weekends, should have a heck of a view of the Aussie Alpine range.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jun 30, 2022)

The end of a great day …


----------



## Whit3Nitro (Jul 1, 2022)

The view from the top of my weekly cycle, my happy place. Lammermuir hills looking over East Lothian and Edinburgh, Scotland.


----------



## Edge (Jul 1, 2022)

A walk way over the dunes around Pensacola Beach FL.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 6, 2022)

Today got caught in downpour my Marmet jacket kept top dry, shorts & shoes soaked. Was raining at our house so I drove car pool in the Subaru to cross mountain range in the rain. Some times overcast sky makes good pictures even on phone camera.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 6, 2022)

Old charcoal kiln from early 1900's


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 6, 2022)

My Backyard. Beautiful scene with a lot of cockatoo visit everyday




Break water lighthouse 








Blow hole, Kiama NSW




Blue mountain 




Vivid Sydney 2022


----------



## Edge (Jul 6, 2022)

What a beautiful place. Thanks for all those photos.


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 6, 2022)

Beautiful Australia,
My wife shot this video on our balcony. Almost every day 20 or so cockatoos come and play on the balcony. I saw one cockatoo at a pet shop in NYC and if I'm not mistaken they cost around $1600.00


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 7, 2022)

That sounds about right. Cockatoo's are in Parrot family like Macaw's. Usually go for top dollar. Parrot's are not indigenous to Hawaii. We have green parrots up here in the valley. They started as pets thriving in the wild. Lots of fruits, seeds, bugs they can eat. 

That's cool shot all those Cockatoo's on the rail, roof, & trees.


----------



## Edge (Jul 7, 2022)

@Se1ryu That's amazing. Does your wife feed them? or is there something known to be special to them at your location?


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 7, 2022)

Edge said:


> @Se1ryu That's amazing. Does your wife feed them? or is there something known to be special to them at your location?


yes she feeds them sometimes, maybe that's why they come by every day


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 8, 2022)

Curious what does she feed them?


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 8, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Curious what does she feed them?


Just some bread


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 15, 2022)

Lols, you know because it's a wild birds. My aunt doesn't allow us to give food to wild birds outside our house because the make a mess. They always come by and sometimes they get kind of angry looking for food and trying to break something lol  Thats why we just give them bread. We don't buy bird food. 

While it is not technically illegal to feed native birds in Australia and you are unlikely to be issued with a hefty fine, *wildlife experts strongly discourage bird feeding*.

"Adelaide woman faces $30,000 fine for feeding a massive number of pigeons in her front yard" News.com.au


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 15, 2022)

Once you feed them they will gather birds are fairly intelligent some in the parrot family.


----------



## chefwp (Jul 25, 2022)

Last week we spent some time on the shore of Lake Michigan, a first for us. It was pretty nice, we enjoyed it. We were directly East, across the lake from Chicago, in Michigan City, Indiana. My wife's family flew in from Germany, we hadn't seen them in years because of the frikin plague, so it was super nice to reconnect with them too.









When the haze cleared, we could just make out Chicago, the photo below is heavily edited though...





Bonus lizard pic


----------



## chefwp (Jul 31, 2022)

Yesterday was a perfect day to be on the water, I grabbed this shot of Pittsburgh in the confluence.



this one beforehand heading downstream on the Allegheny River:


----------



## bsfsu (Aug 1, 2022)

This is the current view from where I'm sitting in Fiji. 




And the beach




And a knife that I had to bring over for an old chef friend who lives in Fiji


----------



## Edge (Aug 1, 2022)

chefwp said:


> Yesterday was a perfect day to be on the water, I grabbed this shot of Pittsburgh in the confluence.
> View attachment 191029
> this one beforehand heading downstream on the Allegheny River:
> View attachment 191030



Is that park at the Y of the Rivers 4 Rivers Park? I remember being there a long time ago and thinking how pretty is was.


----------



## chefwp (Aug 1, 2022)

Edge said:


> Is that park at the Y of the Rivers 4 Rivers Park? I remember being there a long time ago and thinking how pretty is was.


Yes, it is where the Allegheny and the Mon. turn into the Ohio River, Point State Park is what you are thinking I believe. In the clip below, we were around where the big blue X is.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 3, 2022)

The old Pali road was dirt later paved and by turn of century could go across island by horse later cars like model T . 

This road was continually improved in 20th century. It wasn't until 1950's that new Pali road was built with first tunnels. By late 50's two tunnels for cars going town to Kailua or vise versa. 
Today's hike was on the old Pali road they cut tree limbs so you can hike it. saw a mountain biker on it, many steep inclines. 

Small water fall high up the ridge




Small tour vans take hikers to short hike to falls. Rest is our hike on the old Pali road.









You go under the new Pali road painted road support Collums with nature. Over head shot through trees of the highway above.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Edge (Aug 3, 2022)

chefwp said:


> Yes, it is where the Allegheny and the Mon. turn into the Ohio River, Point State Park is what you are thinking I believe. In the clip below, we were around where the big blue X is.
> View attachment 191201



A long time ago (1976) I spend an afternoon in the park while hubby was on a business call nearby. I really liked it. I liked and felt safer in Pittsburgh over Philly. Very nice place.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 10, 2022)

King Kamehameha 3 summer house. Around 1840. High up in Nuuanu valley.


----------



## chefwp (Sep 1, 2022)

We've neglected our kayaks this year, but managed to get our act together for a quick paddle on a local lake yesterday afternoon after work.

























It was a shame those clouds cleared out before sunset, or it might have been a great light show.


----------



## chefwp (Sep 10, 2022)

My wife and I marked our 22nd anniversary by taking an afternoon paddle in the kayaks.



















I cut her a "creek bouquet."


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## chefwp (Sep 19, 2022)

My wife and I got away for a very rare holiday without children, we drove up to Toronto for a few nights last weekend. Got a nice view of the skyline after a little jaunt out to the Toronto Islands


----------



## chefwp (Sep 19, 2022)

One of the last times my wife and I were in DC I tried and tried to get tickets to see Yayoi Kusama's infinity rooms at The Hirshhorm Museum, but couldn't get a spot. I finally knocked that of the ol bucket list at the Art Gallery of Ontario a few days ago..
To infinity and beyond!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 19, 2022)

chefwp said:


> My wife and I marked our 22nd anniversary by taking an afternoon paddle in the kayaks.View attachment 198074
> View attachment 198075
> View attachment 198076
> View attachment 198077
> ...


Nice pictures I know from 3 Rivers stadium that Pittsburg has major rivers. What body of water were you Kayaking in? 

Both my brother & nephew bought houses in Pa. Brother Waynesboro south close to Maryland. He is electrician. My Nephew is with FBI Bought in New Hope Pa. The old part of house is from 1700's with add on later.


----------



## Borealhiker (Sep 19, 2022)

chefwp said:


> Yesterday was a perfect day to be on the water, I grabbed this shot of Pittsburgh in the confluence.
> View attachment 191029
> this one beforehand heading downstream on the Allegheny River:
> View attachment 191030


I lived in? Pittsburgh as a kid in the early to mid 60’s. Maybe Berkeley Hills? Lived on Wimer Circle just up Siebert Road off of McKnight. Dad worked downtown and back then there was an unfinished bridge that everyone called the bridge to nowhere… or something like that And it was like a landmark and attraction/destination…lol…I remember seeing that bridge a lot. My dad must of worked near it. Seeing these pics makes me wonder what bridge it became.


----------



## Borealhiker (Sep 19, 2022)

chefwp said:


> Yesterday was a perfect day to be on the water, I grabbed this shot of Pittsburgh in the confluence.
> View attachment 191029
> this one beforehand heading downstream on the Allegheny River:
> View attachment 191030


So of course I just searched the bridge to nowhere. And lol it was a thing. It’s the Fort Dusquense Bridge. finally opened in ‘69…we moved in’68…and other ramps added in ‘86! Hah, thanks for the memories.


----------



## chefwp (Sep 20, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Nice pictures I know from 3 Rivers stadium that Pittsburg has major rivers. What body of water were you Kayaking in?


We put into a small body of water about 20 minutes from where we live in the South Hills of Pittsburgh, Canonsburg Lake, and paddle up Linden Creek that feeds it. All that is just under 20 miles South of where 3 Rivers Stadium used to be. It's a nice place that usually has a nice variety of birds to chase around, eagles, blue herons, green herons, and such. Then there is that mysterious white-heron-looking-bird that nobody is quite sure what it is. We are not in the range or either great white herons nor egrets, but who knows with climate change, species are ending up in places they haven't been before. I guess it could also be an albino blue heron.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2022)

Those birds are really cool. I remember bald eagles on our property when I was a little kid in Hampton Va.. Langley field Air Force Base would spray DDT on the marshes to kill mosquitos. Softened the eggs by time I was a teen eagles were gone. I know they are making a come back where fishing is good. 








Laysan Albatross in Hawaii. They have a six foot wingspan and mate for life.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2022)

As you know kayak's are a great way to get in close with birds & marine mammals. Just glide in with out taking paddle strokes. 

We took Alaska tour 2008 smaller boat with kayak's. Watched eagles high in trees dive down to the water & snatch fish with their talons. I have quality 8x43 binoculars gets clear images of birds even in low light conditions. Wish could catch shots like that. Both these pictures were with trusty Canon point & shoot G7. Golden Plover fly from Alaska to be Hawaii. They are emaciated from the journey fatten up winter season in Hawaii. 
I think they make binoculars with built in camera can do anything these days.


----------



## KDSDeluxe (Oct 9, 2022)

Sunday walk


----------



## robzilla (Oct 17, 2022)

Doo, doo, doo, looking out my…


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Oct 17, 2022)

robzilla said:


> Doo, doo, doo, looking out my…
> 
> View attachment 203659


Chicago?


----------



## robzilla (Oct 17, 2022)

Yup. Had to doctor it a touch, as the iPhone wasn't picking up what my brain was doing.


----------



## chefwp (Oct 30, 2022)

This autumn seems to be unusually beautiful. Here is a view from my back deck.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 23, 2022)

Wiliwillinui Ridge Trail. This summit hike is spectacular. Today little rain & other side can see through the mist. It is a popular hike for tourist who are more adventurous. Today we met family from Germany, Couple from China kids made it to top parents didn't but even part way up is awesome. Japan & Brazil. It's not to long 4.7 miles of coarse feels like more.


----------

